# Amfibia, with an F.



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

What's the crack with them? I can't find much actual info on the movements, what it's made of, and if they're actually any good.

Looks like vostok's modernised version of the old amphibia, with a slight premium for the nicer case and whatnot - but do they still punch above their weight without the poundland price tag and the modability?

(I did search, both on here and t'interwebs but tbh I couldn't find much in the way of constructive criticism, just some unboxing videos and stills)


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Hi

Was just have a look at youtube when this video showed up in my recommendations, and I thought of yourself and your question. :biggrin:

Don't know if this is of any use, but it is interesting, have looked at a couple of amfibias (Black Sea 440796) recently but haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Awesome! I'll give that a watch.

The Black Sea does look very nice, it's the one that caught my eye, but I can't work out if it's got integrated end-links or not. :biggrin:


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

There is a picture of the back on here if that's any use.

https://meranom.com/en/amfibia/black-sea/vostok-watch-amphibia-black-sea-2432-440796.html


----------



## Andy Jackson (Nov 9, 2018)

They do look nice but I've never had any previous experiences with ordering from overseas


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

That Amfibia Scuba looks really rather nice, Graham, and if the price shown for the Black Sea model is as stated then Amfibia watches might well be a bit of a bargain. I prefer the Scuba to the Black Sea aesthetically, not least because of that slinky black date window on the Scuba. Thanks ry ry for bringing these watches to my attention.


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Andy Jackson said:


> They do look nice but I've never had any previous experiences with ordering from overseas


 It's easy enough, but if you are not sure about a site or seller just ask and folks here will give you advice, I've bought a few Vostoks from this guy on ebay. He's got a big range. And they usually come quicker than the date quoted.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/str/Moscow-Time-1010?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


----------



## Andy Jackson (Nov 9, 2018)

thanks for the advice Graham I will have a look at his eBay items


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Yeah I almost pulled the trigger on one of these myself, the one with the subdial for small running seconds. Very decent looking time pieces, but they don't (to me) smack of that same old robustness that classic Vostoks are so well known for.

I think that's mostly because my experience in life is that very little produced today is made as well as it was yesteryear.


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

Is there any customs duty to pay on items from Russia?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

eezy said:


> Is there any customs duty to pay on items from Russia?


 Technically yes, but I've ordered from Meranom many, many times and not once have I ever been collared for duty. Conversely, everything I've ever ordered from the USA *has* been caught...


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

Lampoc said:


> Technically yes, but I've ordered from Meranom many, many times and not once have I ever been collared for duty. Conversely, everything I've ever ordered from the USA *has* been caught...


 Thanks. I was looking at new Vostoks on ebay, seemed cheap at £26+


----------

